# Tips & Tricks: Preventing "Catches" (Lathe)



## MsDebbieP (Jan 4, 2007)

what are your tips/tricks re: *tool catches / creating gouges* when working on the lathe?

(also add links to helpful blogs etc that are related to the topic)


*Gateway to all Tips & Tricks Topics*


----------



## DS (Oct 10, 2011)

Hmmm… thinking back on the times I've experienced catches on the lathe and a few things come to mind;

Sometimes my tool was dull. Dull tools tempt me to "press harder"-this usually will cause a snag or two.

Sometimes my approach to the work was incorrect. (Tool rest placement, blade angle to the work, or lax grip, etc.)

Sometimes I try to do more with a particular tool than I should, mostly because I am too lazy to set that tool down and pick up the proper tool. For example, trying to use the wide gouge to get into a tiny cove and catching the edge.

So…
Keep the tools sharp. Don't try to force a cut with a dull tool.
Ensure the tool rest is at the proper height and that you grip isn't too lax.
Use the proper tool for the proper steps.

and that's my 2 cents.


----------



## Grumpy (Nov 9, 2007)

The skew chisel can provide some excellent cuts like beads and fine smoothing but get one of those tips in the wrong place and boy watch things fly.lol


----------



## Chipncut (Aug 18, 2006)

*First allow the heel of your tool to make contact with your work piece.

Then gradually tilt the edge of the chisel into it while still keeping contact with the heel.*


----------



## DS (Oct 10, 2011)

@Grumpy: I have only ever done that once-and that was enough. Lesson learned.


----------



## Bertha (Jan 10, 2011)

For me, NOT using a skew chisel. I use one of those Sorby Skewchigouges (?), which seems to help.


----------



## TheDane (May 15, 2008)

DS251-I, too, have only had a problem once with a skew … EVERY TIME I USE IT! The skew is my nemesis, but I refuse to surrender to it … with practice, I am certain I can master it (maybe) LOL.

Seriously, your point about dull tools is dead on … I have a friend who has been turning for 70 years (he is 84), and his mantra is "The most dangerous tool in the shop is a dull tool".

-Gerry


----------



## DS (Oct 10, 2011)

Getting the tip of the skew into a piece of Maple turning at 1000rpm is enough to get your heart racing for a while.

After checking the digit count is still 10, assessing the damage to the work piece is the next anxiety ridden chore.

Then, how do I fix THIS mess, comes up. 
Luckily I was working a paint grade piece that day and bondo came to my rescue.


----------



## BillWhite (Jul 23, 2007)

Cut "downhill". Trying to outsmart the grain in a workpiece is a task that will go wrong every time. How do I know this?
Oh yeah! Sharp is NOT an option. I still have the first bowl I turned with stock tools out of the store, not sharpened, etc. I sanded my a$$ offffffffff. (Well, almost. I still have my a$$.)
Bill


----------



## peteg (Sep 2, 2010)

You have said it all
"Rub the bevel" 
use the correct tool, ie, dont try to turn the inside of a bowl with a spindel gouge
The skew is probably one of the most versatile tools in your kit, again rub the bevel & lift up into the cut with the edge approx 45* to the work (keep the bevel in contact all the time)
Oh, and a lot of practice till it becomes second nature. These are the basic things everybody will tell you
As for the rest, well there are hundreds of books on every facet of turning, everybody has thier own take on it.
Relax, practice, experement & most of all be confident & enjoy your turning.


----------



## Chipncut (Aug 18, 2006)

*Beginners may tend to use a scraping action. You're less likely to get a gouge.

But you have to do a lot more sanding than the shaving action.

It's best to practice the habit of shaving.*


----------



## TheDane (May 15, 2008)

cr1-Those 'memorable moments' sure leave an indelible impression, don't they!

And it does happen to all of us. The other night, I was watching a video by Richard Raffan (arguably in the world's top echelon of turners) where he got a catch with his skew and ripped a pretty deep spiral in a wooden egg he had in a jam chuck.

-Gerry


----------



## SteveN (Oct 14, 2006)

Keep your tool sharp and ride the bevel. If you often cheat a little and cut from the edge to reach tight points expect catches. Its also a good idea to stabilize knots and bark inclusions with a little CA glue when turning thin objects or natural edges.


----------



## peteb (Feb 22, 2011)

These are all great tips. I do however try to follow them all myself but still get an occasional catch just as I start a cut at the top edge of a bowl while trying to finish the inside. I watch a lot of videos but still can't seem to get the correct start into my feeble mind. I see Bob Hamm with the handle way right at the start and then a rotation of the tool while lifting the handle but when I try that . . . wow the gouge digs in and heads toward the outside in a hurry!
Anyone have any tips that might help me get these last few final fine cuts started?

Pete


----------



## D_Allen (Oct 11, 2010)

I'll share a tip I got from a master turner recently. I explained my problem of the bowl gouge catching when trying to take a slice from the rim, as has been explained here. He said to place the gouge level with the center and the flute pointing inward. The tool should be angled in such a way that the bevel is pointing toward the headstock. The image below is somewhat representative, except that the flute should be facing inward and vertical to the tool rest. As the point is advanced into the edge the flute is then rotated upward and the tool nose is pivoted inward. I tried this that evening and almost instantly I had a stream of shavings flying out of the cavity…just like I see in videos. It should be noted here that this works for bowls where the cut is concave. It does not lend itself well to deep hollowing. Also, this is an Ellsworth grind and I use a fingernail grind. I suppose this one would work too.


----------

